# Disabling power door lock?



## kwdc (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi all,

I just bought a '99 Altima, with the intent to drive it for basically just a few months. 

All is well except I just discovered that when I try to lock the car with the auto lock lever on the armrest, it immediately cycles and unlocks it again. If I depress the lever, it does this every time. This happens with both the drivers side and passenger side locks. I'm not sure what the problem is. I've read it could be water incursion inside the door somehow; entirely possible.

And, I can't lock it from the outside with the key. It's a copy of the original, so it may be related to that. Anyway, I managed to get it locked finally though I'm not sure how.

I'm not that great with cars, and I just need this car to get me around for a few months so I'm not interested in having a mechanic fix what's basically not an essential. 

Is there any way I can just disable the power door locks? I thought maybe pulling a fuse somewhere?

Any help appreciated.


----------

